# Road Shoe Discomfort



## seanlove22 (May 11, 2011)

I'm new to road riding this year, and along with my bike I purchased a pair of Lake CX236 shoes. I am experiecing some discomfort in my feet while riding, nothing major. I was curious if this was a shoe issue, riding issue, or perhaps just part of getting used to these types of shoes. 

Thanks,
Sean


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

seanlove22 said:


> I'm new to road riding this year, and along with my bike I purchased a pair of Lake CX236 shoes. *I am experiecing some discomfort in my feet while riding*, nothing major. I was curious if this was a shoe issue, riding issue, or perhaps just part of getting used to these types of shoes.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sean


The specific area(s) of discomfort would have a bearing on the remedy, so if you could provide more info we'll be better able to provide reliable feedback.

Also, which pedals are you using and who did the cleat setup?


----------



## seanlove22 (May 11, 2011)

The discomfort tends to be more in the bridge of my foot. I have Look Keo Classic pedals. Part of me thinks that it's just a way of my adjustment to these types of shoes/pedals. 

My local LBS fitted me with the shoes and pedals. Although, the associate who helped me out with these was also the one who fitted me in the wrong size bike. I was fitted for a bike, came in to pick it up, and another employee did not think it was the right size for me, so they ordered me a larger size.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

seanlove22 said:


> The discomfort tends to be more in the bridge of my foot. I have Look Keo Classic pedals. Part of me thinks that it's just a way of my adjustment to these types of shoes/pedals.
> 
> My local LBS fitted me with the shoes and pedals. Although, the associate who helped me out with these was also the one who fitted me in the wrong size bike. I was fitted for a bike, came in to pick it up, and another employee did not think it was the right size for me, so they ordered me a larger size.


If by bridge you mean top (or across the top), it could be something as simple as overtightening your retention system (very common). Below (sole/ forefoot) is a different matter.


----------



## seanlove22 (May 11, 2011)

After a ride today, I tried to narrow where I was experiencing discomfort. Actually, it is bothering me more underneath, just around the ball of the foot where the shoes clip in. It's not a pain, just a little uncomfortable, I just wasn't sure whether or not this was something normal.


----------



## JasperIN (Oct 25, 2010)

Sounds like a hot spot on your foot.


----------



## Bones519 (May 7, 2010)

I picked up a pair of CX236's a couple of weeks ago. On my first ride with them after about an hour out both of my feet developed hot spots under the forefoot. The next day I changed out the insoles with the e-Soles that came with my Bontager RL's. No more hot foot and my feet really love these shoes. Now after the insole change, these are the first shoe that I've worn that I get no foot pain on long rides. 
Perhaps try some new insoles; Superfeet, Specialized, e-Sole, Sole among others.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

seanlove22 said:


> After a ride today, I tried to narrow where I was experiencing discomfort. Actually, it is bothering me more underneath, just around the ball of the foot where the shoes clip in. It's not a pain, just a little uncomfortable, I just wasn't sure whether or not this was something normal.


Good description. As JasperIN posted, you're experiencing hot spots.

There are a few possible causes, but if it's just on one foot I'd recommend adjusting that cleat _slightly_ rearward. If it's both feet, while it could still be a need for cleat repositioning, it also opens the possibility for insoles/ footbeds. I'm not familiar with all the available brands, but would suggest one that includes a metatarsal button. I know Specialized has it. 

Also, try to keep your cadence up (80-90). Doing so lessens the pressure against the foot and has the added benefit of avoiding knee injuries/ developing a smooth pedal stroke.


----------



## seanlove22 (May 11, 2011)

Thanks for info, I will try it out. The discomfort is in both feet so insoles would make sense. I will also talk to the LBS about the issue and see what they say/reccomend. 

Thanks,
Sean


----------



## rdblatch (Jul 20, 2011)

I second the insoles suggestion. After a proper shoe/cleat/pedal fit, my fitter suggested specialized insoles and they made a world of difference for me......your mileage may vary. Good luck.


----------



## oceanluvr30 (Jul 24, 2011)

Had a similar problem with a new pair of shoes....after awhile the soreness went away. Not sure if the shoes conformed to my feet or my feet got used to the shoe!


----------



## JEREMY 0510 (Jul 25, 2011)

What can cause the bottom of the feet under the cleats to feel numb during a ride? I just started and havent had a fitting yet. Planning that pretty soon. Ive tried tightening and loosing up the straps but they still tend to go numb. Even on short rides.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

JEREMY 0510 said:


> What can cause the bottom of the feet under the cleats to feel numb during a ride? I just started and havent had a fitting yet. Planning that pretty soon. Ive tried tightening and loosing up the straps but they still tend to go numb. Even on short rides.


The root cause is localized pressure. The remedies can range from proper cleat set up, to insoles with metatarsal bottons, use of stiffer soled shoes (or new shoes, if warranted) and even using a higher cadence - or a combination of these.

My suggestion is to discuss this with your fitter and go from there. If you did your own cleat set up, that may very well be the issue.


----------

